# Small vintage Corsa?



## plodderslusk (Sep 2, 2005)

Promised a female coworker that I should try and get her a roadbike. Could not resist when I saw this 50 cm cc frame for 50$. It has a ding from someone overtightening the FD clamp, but aside from that it is quite nice. Maybe I will spread the rear and see if she wants it with modern components.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

good job.


----------



## foggypeake (Sep 11, 2005)

Just killing me! I've been looking for an inexpensive steel Merckx for some time, and that is my size.

Oh well. It just seems not to be now.


----------



## caterham (Nov 7, 2005)

Ooooo.... that's a lovely find and an almost criminal deal you got. but it's *not * a Corsa. 
That's an 1980 Merckx Professional Road frameset and came from one of the earlier batches of frames out of Merckx's factory (or it was built by DeRosa for Eddy if you believe the rumors) . What's the seatstay cap read? The very first few frames had his signature,the full production units bore the company logf course, either is very kewl indeed.


----------



## plodderslusk (Sep 2, 2005)

caterham said:


> Ooooo.... that's a lovely find and an almost criminal deal you got. but it's *not * a Corsa.
> That's an 1980 Merckx Professional Road frameset and came from one of the earlier batches of frames out of Merckx's factory (or it was built by DeRosa for Eddy if you believe the rumors) . What's the seatstay cap read? The very first few frames had his signature,the full production units bore the company logf course, either is very kewl indeed.


Thanks! 
The caps has the company logo, the fork has his signature, Eddy on one side and Merckx on the other. BB shell looks the same as an old De Rosa I have but the frame has a sticker saying Belgium Handmade.


----------



## caterham (Nov 7, 2005)

Nice score.plodder!
FYI, the main difference between the Professional and the later Corsa models was that as Eddy gained more experience as a builder, he slowly started to deviate from Ugo's own geometry-ie- Merckx's now signature longer toptube/shallower seatube.This particular Merckx will have almost identical road feel and mannerisms as a similar sized DeRosa SL of the same vintage.In fact you may have recognised the same Microfusione Italia investment cast lugs,crown, B-Bkt and fittings as on an early 80's DeRosa with the only major differentation being an oval chainstay on the Merckx as opposed to Ugo's Diamante stays, top of b-bkt derailleur cable guides and iirc, Campagnolo rear dropouts vs DeRosa's own. What sets your find apart from later production units is the lack of a braze-on front hanger and the fork crown enscription.
I've seen pics of Eddy's operation when he first got going(I have a signed copy of his first sales brochure from interbike 80) and I personally think that the stories are only speculations based on the similarity between the final frame designs. No doubt, Ugo was present early-on to oversee assembly and training to ensure that the factory he designed for Eddy would produce frames of the highest quality. mission accomplished,no?

btw- here's some fairly recent pics of my own DeRosa, circa 79 ,size 50.5 cm:


----------



## plodderslusk (Sep 2, 2005)

btw- here's some fairly recent pics of my own DeRosa, circa 79 ,size 50.5 cm:

WOW !


----------



## caterham (Nov 7, 2005)

plodderslusk said:


> WOW !


 My point is that the Merckx Professional that you bought for your friend is no less desireable than my own bike. As they are only 1/2 cm different in size, I would think that what you have there will handle exactly the same and give every bit as much pleasure as my own DeRosa has done for me. 

For all intents, the two bikes are brother and sister to each other. Same materials, same geometries, same philosophies, sharing intertwined histories and personalities.That Merckx is a truely beautiful classic whose performance and function are still valid and coveted to this day. 

Over the years, I've had the pleasure of owning a number of bikes that are now considered classics, including Colnagos, Pinarello's and Guerciotti's.

The only bike that I've ever become attached to is my DeRosa. I continue to admire it's beauty, craftmanship and ride quality. 
The handling is responsive, lively and quick yet forgiving, stable and always predictable. The ride is silky smooth, almost plush yet never dead or "removed" from the road. 
The DeRosa has life, spirit and soul. 

That Merckx has it too.They share the same DNA.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2007)

caterham said:


> Nice score.plodder!
> 
> 
> btw- here's some fairly recent pics of my own DeRosa, circa 79 ,size 50.5 cm:
> ...



Stunning!!

:thumbsup:


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

What a score! If I found a frame like that for $50, I would buy it whether it fit or not. It could easily bring $300+ on eBay, if nothing else.


----------



## Nurgen Pete (Jul 29, 2006)

I'll pull this one back to the top..
I bought the frameset from plodderslusk, he lives 5 minutes from my house. He also threw in a nice Cinelli stem & bar in the deal. Since I earn my living as a salesrep. for Shimano I had to pass on the Campa-stuff, but I decided to keep it a bit on the retro side atleast :aureola: 














































Components highlights include:
- Dura-Ace 7700/Open Pro/Revolution-wheelset
- Ultegra 6500 crankset
- 105 5500 rear derailleur w. Dura-Ace-pulleys
- Ultegra 6510 STI's
- Ultegra 6600 seatpost
- Cinelli "Giro d'Italia" bars
- Dura-Ace 7410 headset

This turned into a fun retro/modern project on a low, almost non-existant(sp?) budget. Can't wait to get it out on the road this spring!


----------



## slojoe (Dec 25, 2005)

That's a sweet ride. I bet your friend will like it. There's an Australian guy on ebay making very nice Columbus tubing stickers for ~10 bucks. I put one on my SL, can't tell it from an original.


----------



## Nurgen Pete (Jul 29, 2006)

Ooh, sweet! Thanks for the tip!


----------

